# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te rrisim shpjetesine e browser Firefox ne hapjen e faqeve

## Sherri

1-Shkruani tek address bar about**:config dhe me pas klikoni ENTER.Shifni opsionet me poshte:

network.http.pipelining                                           network.http.proxy.pipelining
                                   network.http.pipelining.maxrequests

Normalisht browser (shfletuesi juaj) ben nje kerkese(request) per nje web page ne nje kohe.Kur beni ON pipelining ai ( browser ) do beje disa ne te njejten kohe,pra do rritet shpejtesia e hapjes se nje faqe webi.

Ndryshoni keto gjera:

2-Vendosni network.http.pipelining ne true ( nqs firefox juaj eshte ne anglisht eshte true,un qe e kam italisht e vendos Vero [varet nga gjuha qe keni browser])

Vendosni network.http.proxy.pipelining ne true

Vendosni tek network.http.pipelining.maxrequests  30 si nr. Kjo do te thote qe shfletuesi do te beje 30 kerkesa(request) me nje kohe.

3-Se fundmi me butonin e djathte klikoni kudo dhe zgjidhi kur ju del menu :

New-> Integer

Me pas emertojeni nglayout.initialpaint.delay dhe vendosni value(vlere) ne 0.
Kjo value(vlere) nenkupton shumen e kohes se nje browseri  per te pritur,perpara se te reagoje kur merr informacion.

----------


## REJDI

Pershendetje !!!

E kam provuar une kete proces dhe eshte teper funksional !

Mendoj se edhe te tjereve do tju hyje ne pune ! 

Rejdi

----------


## Cimo

Kjo vlen per 1.5 kurse 2.0 i ka keto perfomansa

----------

